
Show HN: Applications are open for TinySeed's 2020 batch - einarvollset
TinySeed is a remote, year-long accelerator for independent software businesses.<p>We just opened up our applications for our second batch: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyseed.com<p>We focus on SaaS and “non-unicorns” (companies that don’t aspire to grow at all costs to reach a $1B valuation). In addition to investment, we are a tight-knit community providing advice, support, a deep network of founders, and valuable connections to world-class mentors.<p>Applications will be open for the month of November and will close at midnight, November 29th. We’ll be reviewing applications through December and making decisions in Winter 2020, with the next batch starting Spring 2020.<p>Let us know if you have any questions; either here or email einar@tinyseed.com. Hope to see your application!
======
limedaring
Hey, I’m the program manager at TinySeed, I’ll be hanging here through the day
to answer questions as well. Ask us anything!

